# Curves Gym



## monicafussyolla

I am thinking of joining up, going for a "look-see" tomorrow. Has anyone been?


----------



## Trixie

*security*

couple of the girls in our office joined the one in Donnybrook and had a problem with the lack of security. No lockers and bags going missing etc -  so check that out at whatever branch you're looking at. It sounds basic - no showers etc - but that could suit your purposes.


----------



## MissRibena

*Curves*

The opening hours (at least in Carrick on Shannon and Longford) are fairly restrictive by comparison to regular gyms and seem to suit stay-at-home mums or part-time workers, i.e. not open very early or late.  No showers either, so you couldn't go before work or go out straight afterwards.

I would say the whole thing was a gimmick, except for my sister lost the last half-stone she'd been trying to shift by every other means (cutting down on food, walking the roads etc. etc.).  

Curves are more of a "system" it would seem, than just plain old exercise.  They reckon you can do an hour's workout in half an hour by using their special machines, which are not like the ones in the regular gym.  The exercises are supposed to be more intense because they work antagonising muscles together (or something like that).  You are also encouraged to buy books and follow the curves eating plans, which are basically a couple of weeks of crash diets/detox and then re-introducting foods slowly, as far as I can see.  Like I said, I'd call it a gimmick/fad, but my sister swears by them.

I think you can pay monthly with no strings, so worse case, you loose 40 euro or something.  At least that's not the end of the world if you don't bother with it.

Rebecca


----------



## Spacer

*..*

Mrs Spacer swears by it also, but it seems expensive to me relative to the facilities available. 

It costs the same as a regular gym, but it's far smaller. It also has far shorter opening hours (some branches don't open at all at the weekend.  The workouts are short but intense and just as effective.

On the plus side, it seems closely-knit and very personable.  The nstructors are very friendly and helpful and will ensure that you're doing things right.  The women-only membership (should someone take an action?) also suits those who may be inhibited by the notion of "exposing flesh" in the company of the opposition. 

On balance, seems like a good thing, but expensive in my opinion.


----------



## car

*curves*

Im with spacer.  Mrs car loves it after trying other gyms and diets, but to my mind too its a  little pricey for a workout.   Nyahhhh...


----------



## havana

*Re: curves*

I'm a member and think its great. It works out at e3 per workout if you go the recommended 3 times a week (Plus there is a joining fee)

The machines are hydrolic and work on resistance, so the harder you work the harder it gets, if that makes sense. The machines alternate between upper and lower body so you are resting the muscles in between and you run in between each machine also.

Altough there is a diet attached it has never been pushed on me, in fact I don't think it has ever even been mentioned to me. The weigh and measure you every month. All the staff are lovely and very helpful. You are always in and out in 30mins.

I'm in Donnybrook and its open till 8 at night and on Sat mornings.


----------



## Diziet

*Re: curves*

Any idea what it costs? Is it per visit or by annual membership? Any joining fee?

cheers,
Diziet


----------



## monicafussyolla

*Re: curves*

Until the 31st August join up fee is €99.00(normally €199.00) and monthly it is €39.00 by direct debit.


----------



## Diziet

*Re: curves*

Thanks!


----------



## monicafussyolla

*Re: curves*

Went to Curves in Artane on Friday evening I was not impressed it may have something to do with the person that was to give us the "tour". She was not very professional and was certainly no advertisement for curves as she was really overweight and not toned despite telling us she was a member herself since March. We were not even offered an assessment. Has anyone been to the Malahide branch?


----------



## Mazzar

*Curves*

I am a member of the Curves gym in Drogheda and I have to say the staff are absolutely brilliant, they are very helpful and friendly and there is always a good atmosphere every time I go.  In our gym they have now started a monthly draw so every time you work out you enter your name in a box and at the end of the month there is a prize.  A lot of women have lost lots of weight and lost lots of inches - the diet has not been pushed on anyone - there is simply a diet class on a Tuesday night for anyone who wants to attend.  I might add that Curves is like McDonalds - ie a franchise so it basically depends on who owns each franchise - the owners of ours have a few around the country so they know how it works.  Drogheda had the quickest 'joining' success there are 600 members now.  The only pain is sometimes having to queue for the machines esp at the time I go (around 6.30 - 7pm).  They open at 9am and last workout is 8pm.  Sat open from 9 - 12 so there is lots of time for everyone to suit themselves.  It was €102 to join and €35 a month.  And no!  I dont work there in case anyone thinks I do!!!


----------



## havana

*Re: Curves*

A point to note- you only ever have to wait to get on the first machine. Once you are on the circuit every workout will take the same lenght of time. I have never had to wait. for more than a couple of minutes


----------



## jane

*Website?*

Hey, do they have a website?

J


----------



## havana

*Re: Website?*

www.curvesinternational.com

Not specific to Ireland.


----------



## Jane

*Thanks*

Thanks Havana


----------



## shmccart

*Curves*

i joined curves in terenure last june and after been a member or many gym's over the years i can honestly say it's brillant. The circuit takes 30 mins and the results are really good i.e i've lost a stone since june plus i feel a lot fitter. The staff there are brilliant and have not even mentioned the curves diet. There is no queuing for the machines as there is always someone getting off them. The only drawback is that there is no showers however they are moving into the old bodyline gym which will have showers in September.


----------



## Sierra

Hi
I'm sussing out some fitness centres in Dublin with the aim of losing weight as quick but as healthily as possible over the next two to three months.  One of them is Curves, the other is the other Dundrum Gym.  I've read your comments about Curves with great interest.  Has anyone been to the gym in Dundrum if you which regime do youse think is better for the aim I have in mind.  Which do you feel has the best success rate.

Thanks


----------



## Sierra

Well I had an interview with Curves the other day but decided to wait till I went to see Dundrum gym the following day before I made my decision. I was far more impressed with the latter, so impressed that I joined. I had a long interview on both places but everything about Dundrum impressed me. They have a small room there which has the Curves equipment, I think Curves runs a franchise from the place. 

Dundrum had far more facilities, ambience & room. All Curves consisted of was one room with a circuit & a small area for stretching out afterwards, a small lockers room/shower/WC. Dundrum have a beautiful lobby, a huge gym & a smaller womens only gym if you're still so inclined. It has a creche which I won't need cause I've no kids, a spinning room (exercise bikes) & a room for aerobics etc. Its bright, cheerful & airy & if you pay everything up front or in five monthly instalments works out cheaper than Curves which has only a fraction of the facilities. Also it has a sauna, steam room, drying room (whatever that is) & sunbed though I'm not into those things. I had my fitness test the other day (I failed everything miserably barr one) & I'm being assigned a personal trainer today, how much more personal treatment can you get & I get a review after eight or 10 weeks. Based on my fitness test they will develop my own personal exercise regime. You appear to get fantastic personal attention, I hope it lasts. Even better the centre is readily accessible cause the of the Luas & the 14 & 14A have both been extended to Dundrum & its in a great in location near the new Dundrum S.C. 

The one drawback is they've no water facilities but a swimming pool is in the offing sooner than later. Even better it will be none of these swimming pools with no deep end I believe done cause centres don't want to apply a lifeguard. I didn't train in lifesaving for three years to be confined to shallow water. I think, well I hope I've made the right decision & given that you encouraged to visit three times a week each session will work out at just over €3. I could think of far worse things I could have done with my money.


----------



## Audrey

*Re: Curves*

Hi Shmccart
I also joined Terenure (behind the Pub - right?) last October.  I did all the right things for a number of months, and seemed to tone up (or so the measurer said).  Then came Easter, then summer hols, then something else, and I lost interest and started to fall by the wayside.  I pay by D/Debit and had thought that I might cancel it when the year is up in October.  The fact that I've seen your post here today has given me the idea that maybe I should give it another 'push'.  I find the staff nice (especially Sinead - I think that's her name - Northern accent - very pleasant girl).  I'm 52 now and it seems harder and harder to shift any fat residues (as I like to call those love handles), but maybe I'll give it another try.  By the way, despite the post-name of Andrewa I AM actually female!!  What evenings do you go??


----------



## Sierra

Given that you tried to join Curves *Andrewa* I think alone would tell us you're a female. Is Curves being a female only establishment really a good thing? Personally I like to train with men & am not big into men only/women only establishments. Besides if one really seeks out this segregation Dundrum Gym has a female only gym.

Funny Curves in Terenure is also where I went to be interviewed. The curcuit personally reminded me of a hamster going around on a treadmill. Very repetitive, personally I can imagine sooner than later many users getting pretty bored with it.

Anyway I did my first workout at Dundrum Gym yesterday. A personal trainer came around with me initially & showed me how to use the weights. I was given a card with a list of weights I'm to use & I'm told how many repetitions I need do on each. They start you below your threshold rather than above it based on your fitness test.

Tomorrow I'm going to do some of the fitness classes too. The have an Abs class for beginners, tones your waistline or something. They've also Spinning classes which I can do where loads of people cycle in unison on stationary bikes. Mind you when they were showing me around the instructor was screeching dowm a mic. If he starts that tomorrow I'm going to ask him to lower it down, I don't want to end up getting really fit & losing my hearing 

Lastly there step classes I can do. Their fitness regime like Curves is especially geared to lose weight and infact I'm reviewed after 10 workouts not 10 weeks. All the classes are inclusive of the price I initially paid which I think is really good. I'm very happy with my choice.


----------



## Sierra

Anyway being like a Jack in the box when it comes to joining gyms I've since joined Ben Dunnes Carlisle Gym in Walkingstown. I had a 14 day trial period with Dundrum & it's not that they weren't good, they were & had very nice staff. It's more that they had no pool/jacuzzi which I could get at the Carlisle Gym for the same price.

The Carlisle Gym let me try the gym out for a day & did ask me back for a second day trial but they don't offer a 14 day trial period so confident are they of the appeal of their facilities. The Carlisle expect payment up front in one instalment. 

As I'm trying to lose some weight at the moment the Carlisle Gym has an offer where you can get your €495 membership fee back if you lose a stone within six months. The offer was supposed to end last Friday but it was extended, it could finish anytime. They ran this offer in May I believe & 30% got their money back.

I'm also doing a Salsa Slim course. Whoever loses the most weight over an eight to nine week period wins €2,500. The competition is between 15 venues and the beginners & intermediate class so there is alot of competition. 

There's gold to be made in the weightlosing business, I'm telling you. 

The only thing is I'm sick of eating flippin fruit all the time.


----------



## Henny Penny

I think I read in the paper that on Oct 10th ... Curves are giving free membership to anyone that joins on that day. It's breast cancer day. Maybe it's only in my neck of the woods but it might be worth checking out.


----------



## robmor

The curves system has a number of flaws
Firstly.. it does not provide true full range exercise or 'back pressure' with the hydraulic machines. Its the NEGATIVE portion of the repetition which causes the change in muscular structure.
Secondly.. by allowing no lowering phase there is a 
drastic rise in blood pressure..again the lowering phase is where blood is allowed to circulate into the muscle.
Thirdly..It does not increase flexibility as true full range exercise does. It also incorporates high forces due to the work faster-work harder design of these machines.
Where is the accountability? A one size program does NOT fit all!
Suffice to say its a gimmick and any losses in weight are merely water losses due to the poor,unbalanced diet that they advocate.
Remember it is a franchise and franchises are there to make money... at any cost!
If anyone wants to discuss these points they can contact me...
[broken link removed]


----------



## Ham Slicer

Sierra said:
			
		

> the Carlisle Gym has an offer where you can get your €495 membership fee back if you lose a stone within six months. :




Is this offer easy to abuse?  I mean a five course meal and four pints before jumping on the scales will be easily lost in six months.


----------



## Sierra

*robmor*

Does your comments mean that you believe the Curves system of losing weight could be very damaging to participants health?

*Ham Slicer*



> Is this offer easy to abuse? I mean a five course meal and four pints before jumping on the scales will be easily lost in six months.


 
Well I can't tell if on average if that would constitute putting on a stone in weight.

I do believe that anyone who is moderately good at losing weight should be able to lose the stone no bother & hopefully keep it off, that can be the difficult part. If Ben Dunne wants to give members their money back I ain't complaining & I'm sure as hell up for his challenge.


----------



## robmor

It could be deduced that an individuals health could be damaged. The risk of soft tissue injury is high along with the increase in b.p. If a client had a preexisting blood pressure problem then it could be potentially dangerous.

Curves is a short term fix to loose inches..not weight..Any weight loss is more than likely water loss..For long term weight loss go to a 'normal' gym and ask for a thirty minute program on conventional machines ..see and feel the difference!


----------



## Diziet

robmor said:
			
		

> It could be deduced that an individuals health could be damaged. The risk of soft tissue injury is high along with the increase in b.p. If a client had a preexisting blood pressure problem then it could be potentially dangerous.
> 
> Curves is a short term fix to loose inches..not weight..Any weight loss is more than likely water loss..For long term weight loss go to a 'normal' gym and ask for a thirty minute program on conventional machines ..see and feel the difference!


 
How exactly is the Curves regime going to result in water loss any more than a standard gym regime? I can understand how some (many) diets can have an initial water loss stage but how does exercise do that? I can accept the Curves regime is possibly not ideal (I am not a member BTW), but I don't understand the water loss argument here and would be interested in an explanation.


----------



## robmor

Normal gym 'regimes' entail educating the client about long term balanced, healthy eating. The curves eating system is borderline ketogenic, which results in a lot of water loss..I've often done this myself(due to experimentation with bodybuilding techniques for muscle definition)..cut carbs out and lost ten pounds in two weeks..However most of this was water and when I reintroduced carbs(which you will have to at some point) I regained 90% of the weight over 48 hours..Since curves do not have an accurate body composition analysis they cannot say how much is fat loss or water loss..
Because the curves system does not provide a sufficient stimulus to retain lean muscle mass during such restricted eating, the rest of the weight loss is lean tissue..which is never a good idea...
Heres the background theory!...
Carbohydrates are stored in our bodies as glycogen, and with each gram of glycogen, three grams of water are stored. When we stop eating foods with carbohydrates, we start using stored glycogen to meet our energy needs. As we use glycogen, the water that was stored with it is lost through our urine. Our bodies normally have a reserve of approximately 800 grams(depending on body size), two pounds, of glycogen. So if we were to use all our stored glycogen, we would lose 2,400 grams, or six pounds of water.
On low carbohydrate diets, most of this water weight loss occurs in the first week of the diet, during which time the majority of the stored glycogen is consumed.After this lean tissue is lost at a rapid rate unless very demanding training is performed on each bodypart.
and to recap on the curves exercise system :
The machines are so inferior to anything else..the results being that muscles are not worked throughout a full range of possible movement . . . resistance is limited to an amount that can be moved in the weakest position . . . little or nothing is done in the way of improving flexibility, since there is no resistance in the fully extended position . . . and no resistance is provided in the fully contracted position..


----------



## ciaracastro

Hi I know this is an old post but I wanted to relate my experience with Curves with was not positive unfortunately .  I was told when I joined that the exercise routine was supervised and that a staff member would be on hand to motivate you and explain the best use of the equipment.  This was not my experience in the 20 or so occasions that I attended the gym on James's Street.  

Although there was a staff member present on each occasion they appeared more interested in chatting than doing their job.  In fact the only time I received any tuition or encouragement was from a lady who was seconded from another branch for 1 week, after she left it was back to the girl who sat behind the desk filing her nails/chatting on the phone.  You do a circuit 10 machines for 2 minutes per machine with bounce boards in between making up the 30 minute work out.  The machines are very basic and one in particular, a weighted squatting machine that sat on your shoulders while you lunged up and down, used to cause me tremendous strain. 

When I asked for help I was told that I was doing fine even though I knew that something was amiss.  After several weeks I developed a serious pain in my neck and my doctor advised me to stop attending.  I called them to cancel my subscription and was told that I would not receive a refund of the fees paid in advance (either 6 or 12 months, I can't remember which)  I explained that I was quitting on my doctor's advice and that I had being injured to no avail.  

Overall by comparison to the also mentioned Dundrum gym, which was my local until I moved house, the experience was terrible, the work out limited and the staff negligent.  I hope this makes any woman out there think twice before signing up 
CC


----------



## Grebe26

I have been attending my branch of Curves for a few years now. I certainly don't go for the facilities but I do go for the convenience (it's a short walk from my house) and the absence of set starting times.
There has been high enough turnover of staff and varying levels of customer care but I didn't join to be pampered. At present there is a very pleasant Eastern European girl there who is very efficient and seems to know what she is doing in terms of instructing on the exercises and passing on information. Unfortunately for her, she seems to be swamped with administrative work that her Irish colleagues are reluctant (my impression  - could be wrong) to undertake.
This branch has recently offered a new service for a sign-up fee and an additional €5 per month. You are supposed to be re-assessed and log in to a computerised system on each visit. You then  put your tag into each of the machines and at the end of your 2 circuits you get a computerised display of your energy levels, strength, etc. A good idea as I was getting very bored with the same old circuits. However, despite the company being very quick to update my direct debit, I am still waiting for my assessment and some paperwork to be updated.
I have reservations about the cleanliness of the single shower. I don't think the bathmat has ever been washed. While I don't usually use the shower at Curves, I had to last year when my bathroom at home was being refurbished. Not surprisingly, I got a verrucca! Also, I wonder how often the exercise mats are cleaned!
The disclaimers in the contract relating to any injuries arising from their commission or omission may not stand up to  legal scrutiny.


----------



## gipimann

I have visited several Curves branches in the past few years, and the quality of the premises, the machines and the staff vary greatly - my own local branch doesn't have a changing area (just a toilet which doubles as a changing room) or showers, doesn't have lockers, is fairly tight on space and, as the floor isn't level, the machines "rock" which can't be good!   The machines are at least 4 years old, and are showing their age (out of order from time to time, padded areas are torn and they squeak!).  

I've been to others which have several toilets, separate changing rooms, showers, lockers, air conditioning and lots of room to move between and around the machines.

The interest and commitment of the staff vary from place to place as well.

Seems like you pays your money and takes your chance!


----------

